# Mobicip Beta for Android (parental browser filter app)



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I use this under iOS, right now I don't have the paid subscription however, but did for awhile (mean mommy has actually removed the devices' access from the router for now).

I just an email that they are in BETA for android, the instructions are in this link to their newsletter on joining in the testing.

http://content.mobicip.com/blog

Hopefully this helps some of you out, I know i had recommended it in a thread on the topic but obviously it wasn't available yet! LOL!!

eta: switched link to blog instead of my email view.


----------

